

What’s a Bitcoin Look Like? The Story Behind This Popular Photograph - orin_hanner
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-30/what-s-a-bitcoin-look-like-popular-photograph-has-story.html

======
wtracy
These days I'd rather see journalists use stock photos of mining hardware. I
assume that didn't exist at the time the photo dates back to.

~~~
kolev
I think somebody should made a coin with Mark Karpeles' face on it - will
represent and sell better.

~~~
pyre
There's always this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coinye](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coinye)

